# Should I sell my 7.5 gamefisher for a Johnson



## JP58 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok i got a sears 1980 7.5 gamefisher that runs alright, Gave me hell last night and had to paddle to shore but it was just to much oil not enough gas. Running real good on the stand now. Well, I found a Johnson 10hp that the owner says runs great with no problems, $200. What would you do? 

The Gamefisher






The Johnson


----------



## Zum (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd check it out.
Probably have both.


----------



## JP58 (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish, but can't have both, already got a 6hp Sea king and a #55 TM. Would be nice but wife wont let me. Plus the money I get from the Gamefisher goes towards the Johnson.


----------



## Zum (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL,sounds like you have your mind already made up.
I never went back to see how big your boat was but there should be a good difference in speed between a 6hp and a 10hp.If it works well,I'm sure you will be happy.
Make sure you check it out.


----------



## CarlF (Mar 3, 2009)

What year is the Johnson? Looks like a 70's model. Check it out, run it in a bucket or on yourboat if you can.
Its probably worth $200 as long as it runs at least as good as your 7.5!


----------



## ben2go (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd dump the GF7.5 for the Johnny 10.


----------



## Andy (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd trade my 7.5 for a 10 any day. You shouldn't have any trouble getting rid of the 7.5 for close to if not same price as the Johnson.


----------



## JP58 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking, Owner has a test barrel. Anything I should be looking for on the Johnson?


----------



## bull_dawg67 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll buy that 7.5 if you live near Marietta, GA. let me know


----------



## JP58 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry, Denver, Colorado.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 4, 2009)

we almost have the same motor, and mine has had one problem after another with parts that are just unavailable unless you find used parts. im just turned off against any sears motor with this being my 2nd and my 2nd problem motor. the only pro ive found is they are straight forward simple motors and simple to work on. if yours is running good id keep it

when you test that johnson run it wide open in gear in the barrel to keep it under max load like it would be pushing a boat for atleast 5 min. dont let the flying water scare you


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 4, 2009)

when you test that johnson run it w...st 5 min. dont let the flying water scare you

I think I have to respectfully disagree with you there. You are going to need a substantial barrel to do such. The flying water won't hurt anything, but the fact that the water is flying is the problem. It will very quickly empty out to the point that it can no longer suck up cooling water, which is about the second worse thing you can do to a 2 stroke outboard. I can't even open up a 4 horse in a large city trash can for more than a few seconds. A 10 horse is going to be insane. 

I would run it in a barrel, and put it in both forward and reverse gear, to make sure it shifts properly, and doesn't have clutch dog issues, but I wouldn't open it up. Just my 2 cents worth. 

I also would be in favor of going for the Johnson 10, as opposed to the Gamefisher 7.5. Well worth it in my opinion, provided the Johnson checks out correctly.


----------



## JP58 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I guess its a non issue now called guy to tell him I was on my way. He tells me he sold it this morning. :evil:


----------



## BloodStone (Mar 8, 2009)

JP58 said:


> Ok i got a sears 1980 7.5 gamefisher that runs alright, Gave me hell last night and had to paddle to shore but it was just to much oil not enough gas. Running real good on the stand now. Well, I found a Johnson 10hp that the owner says runs great with no problems, $200. What would you do?
> 
> The Gamefisher
> 
> ...



*What would I do you ask? I'd.........................SELL THAT SUCKER & get the Johnson (if all's in order with it)  ! Especially if that 7.5 hp Gamefisher is air cooled (those 'one lungers' can't idle or troll worth a damn imo :x ). I had an 1983 7.5 Gamefisher & once I straightened out the carb issues it started & ran great but utterly sucked when it came time to troll. Too bad it's a moot point now. You gotta jump on those deals the second they pop up. I have an opportunity in a couple of months of getting a 1993 10 hp Mariner (Yamaha) 4 stroke in great shape for $400.00. If I can swing it, I''ll get it.
*


----------



## JP58 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah still kicking myself on this one. I was under the impression that I had till that next night and he would hold it till then but i guess i was wrong #-o Got all excited just to be crushed. Took the Gamefisher out this Sunday with my son and wife, Second pull the cord breaks. :evil: Thing runs like a dream on the stand, get it on the water and its a whole different story. Now I think it will be at least another year before I see a deal like that again.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 11, 2009)

> I would run it in a barrel, and put it in both forward and reverse gear, to make sure it shifts properly, and doesn't have clutch dog issues, but I wouldn't open it up. Just my 2 cents worth.



never seen a 2stroke that looses crank vacuum under full load then i take it


----------

